# Advice would be appreciated



## Owens Mum (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi my beautiful boy is 11 and a half - he is my fur child and I love him a lot - he is extremely anxious and bites till he bleeds - he generally moves well but I have noticed his hind legs giving way more - I would never sacrifice my need for him over his health - I'm unsure if he is in pain, losing it or just being a Goldie - we are moving house but he is included in everything - I'm looking for other like experiences


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Has he had a thorough vet exam lately? It could be as simple as arthritis and easily treatable with some painkillers. I would definitely take him in - at the very least, if he is in pain, you'll know it. There is no need to think about the possible end until you know what is bothering him. Good luck - please let us know what happens.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Owens Mom*

Owens Mom

I agree-I would take him to the vet so they can rule anything really serious out.
He may have arthritis.
What do you mean he bites until he bleeds?
Moving is a stressful experience for a dog.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I agree, I would take your boy to the Vet for a check up and/or to discuss the problems he's having. It sounds like he has arthritis in his legs, the Vet can prescribe some medication for it. Have you seen any fleas on him? He could possibly be chewing on his legs due to fleas or possibly from stress. He could be anxious or stressed out due to the move, the Vet could prescribe some medication for him to relieve his stress or you could try a Thundershirt if they're available in Australia. 

Thundershirts are a god send if they're available there-it's amazing how they work and the calming effect they have on dogs.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yep, vet trip in order, bloodwork is a must for seniors, preferably every six months. 
My 11 year old lab mix is slowing down also, he had bloodwork/geriatric profile done in January and everything was normal. I am suspecting he is starting to get some arthritis. He is on fish oil supplement and Cosequin DS plus MSM. 
Good luck with your oldy but goody!

Okay, let me rephrase that with the bloodwork: actually I recommend having a complete geriatric profile done including CBC,Serum Chemistry and Urinalysis. That is what I have done for both my seniors every six months, starting at age 7.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I also would agree that a visit to the vet would be helpful. Maybe the vet will suggest a medication which helps with arthritis if that seems to be a significant problem. The meds can make a real difference.

My Bentley is 11 yrs. old with some very mild arthritis. I supplement with salmon oil which may give benefit and feed a moderate meat-based protein food.


----------



## Owens Mum (Apr 6, 2012)

Thank you for your advice I am going to take him to the vet. He tends to start licking an area until all the hair is gone and then licks somewhere else and spreads the bacteria. My vet has prescribed medicated shampoo and we have given him a series of cartrofen shots. I just love my boy so much and do not want him to stress but he just does it naturally. I have encouraged him to sit with me while I pack boxes. He does have a thundershirt and it has helped but the packing has been a new trigger. What I don't get is how he is such a puppy running and rolling around outside with his toys and then can be so old the next. Will load pictures ASAP.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your boy*

Look forward to seeing pictures of your boy Owen!!


----------

